# تصميم معرض للسيارات



## sarah (20 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

أنا طالبة سنة رابعة هندسة معمارية أبحث عن أمثلة لدور متخصصة في عرض السيارات ’مساقط و صور’ وقد سبق لي وأن بحثت مطولا على النت دون جدوى فهلا ساعدتموني جازاكم الله خيرا .

أنا بانتظار ردكم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 يناير 2007)

ابحثي على Google عن :
car showroom
وستجدين الكثير من الصور عن معارض السيارات إن شاء الله


----------



## الرمادي (21 يناير 2007)

هذه صور لمعرض سيارات

لدي المزيد

ولكن لايسعني وضعها في هذا الوقت

باماكاني وضعها الاسبوع القادم 

تحياتي​


----------



## الرمادي (21 يناير 2007)

عفوا هذه الصور​


----------



## khoudari (22 يناير 2007)

مشكورررر اخ الرمادي


----------



## sarah (22 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكن ممكن المساقط و الواجهات والبرنامج لهده المشاريع أو حتى مشاريع أخرى لغرض تحليلها و دراستها ...كرمكم جعلني أطمع أكثر...  
أنا بانتظار ردودكم أعانكم الله وجزاكم خيرا

في أمان الله


----------



## sarah (22 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*


يمكنكم الاتصال بي على aimerarchi*************
archisarah19*yahoo.fr 

*في أمان الله*


----------



## eng-eldeeb (22 يناير 2007)

لومن مصر ممكن اساعدك


----------



## sarah (22 يناير 2007)

أنا أختكم سارة من *الجزائر*


----------



## نادية (22 يناير 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بيك يا سارة 
وان شاء الله راح ابحث وابعتلك........


----------



## sarah (22 يناير 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا أختي نادية*:84:


----------



## sarah (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

أنا بانتظار ردودكم أعانكم الله وجزاكم خيرا

في أمان الله


----------



## rmra (24 يناير 2007)

مرحبا سارة انا مهندسة معمارية ي الاردن حابعتلك مخططات لمعرض سيارات بنشتغل فية حاليا أوتوكاد


----------



## rmra (24 يناير 2007)

سارة ال***** تبعك مش صحيح حاولت ابعتلك و اطاني error
و بدي تخبريني ازا في شي تاني بدك اياه


----------



## sarah (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

أختي الكريمة من الأردن شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك جزاك الله خيرا عناويني هي كالتالي كوم .hotmail أت aimerarchi و yahoo.fr أت Archisarah19

أنا بانتظار مساعدتك:55:


----------



## rmra (25 يناير 2007)

مرحبا كيفك؟بعتلك كل المخططات و اي شي تاني بتحتاجي خبريني
على فكرة المعرض ل ford,mitsubish, suzuki
المبنى لم يتم بناءه على اساس معرض سيارات و انما تم استاجره لذلك الواجهات غير موجودة فقط الامامية ة الله يوفقك


----------



## rmra (28 يناير 2007)

سارة بس طمنيني انه وصلتك كل الملفات


----------



## هادي المالكي (28 يناير 2007)

rmra 
يا ريت لو تفضلتي ووضعت الرسومات بالمرفقات 
والله الموفق


----------



## rmra (28 يناير 2007)

كان بودي وضعها لكن حجمها كتير كبير يعني انا يعتت 5 e-mails لسارة و لم ابعث لها العمل كامل


----------



## rmra (28 يناير 2007)

مرحبا .الملف حجمه كتير كبير يعني بعته لساره ب 5 e-mails


----------



## sarah (15 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

*جزاك الله خيرا* 
*شكرا على كرمك *الذي أخجلني . أرجو أن تعذريني على التأخر في الرد الراجع الى أسباب مرضية أكرمك الله وعافاك .* الله يجازيك ألف خير*   مهما شكرت لن أوفيك حقك :59:  :13: 

*في أمان الله*


----------



## rmra (15 فبراير 2007)

ألف سلامة و أذا احتجت اي شي خبريني يمكن اقدر اساعدكولا شكر على واجب والله يوفقك بكل حياتك


----------



## hasanat75 (15 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررر ررررررررررررر


----------



## rmra (15 فبراير 2007)

thanks to u hasanat 75


----------



## مازن هندي (16 فبراير 2007)

لاتنسي مكان الصيانة ومحتواهة


----------



## 3bdalr7man (16 فبراير 2007)

اخت سارة انا صادفنى وانا فى الكلية مشروع مماثل لهذا عشان كدة لازم تنزلى تشوفى مشاريع متنفذة فعلا عشان الموضوع مش واجهات ولا مساقط بس لازم كمان تدرسى سلكولاشن الحركة كويس جدا وعلاقاتها ببعض وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله اختك من مصر


----------



## sarah (16 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم


*شكرا على كرمك وطيبة نفسك الله يجازيك ألف خير:84: :84: :84: *


في أمان الله


----------



## sarah (16 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*


*شكراااااااا على كرمك وطيبة نفسك الله يجازيك ألف خير يا**rmar* *:84: :77:  :12: * 


*في أمان الله*


----------



## كنج توت (26 مارس 2007)

الأخوة الاعزاء 
أحتاج تصاميم هذه الاستاندات الخاصة بمعارض السيارات أخت سارة لو وصلتك الملفات دى ياريت لو ممكن تبعتيلى أياهم على الاى ميل الخارص تبعى
mmkamel
gmail.com

أنتظر ردودكم اخوتى الاعزاء بفارغ الصبر.

تحياتى


----------



## rmra (26 مارس 2007)

عفوا بدك تصاميم معارض سيارات ولا ستان السيارات اللي عالهيدروليك


----------



## كنج توت (26 مارس 2007)

rmra قال:


> سارة ال***** تبعك مش صحيح حاولت ابعتلك و اطاني error
> و بدي تخبريني ازا في شي تاني بدك اياه



الأخت rmra
لو عندك تصاميم معارض السيارات برجاء انك ترسلي أياهم على 
mmkamel
gmail.com

تحياتى والف شكر مقدما


----------



## rmra (26 مارس 2007)

ال***** المكتوب غير صحيح و باتمنى تكون قرات الملاحظات اللي كتبتها عن المشروع قبل


----------



## rmra (26 مارس 2007)

ur e mail please writi it again


----------



## كنج توت (26 مارس 2007)

First of all, I would like to thank you very much for your prompr reply, 
Well, my email is mmkamel AT gmail.com
or 
operations AT acg-itf.com

I work in a multinational company for exhibitions, you can visit our automotive exhibition, which will take place next June in Cairo

http://www.automech-online.com

I need, the car stands and exhibtions, what ever will be beneficial for my upcoming exhibition.


----------



## rmra (27 مارس 2007)

hi i've send to u all the file which i send them to sara i hope that u'll see them &well be useful for u 
i've send them to operation at acg-itf.com because the other mail give me faild
tell me if u need any thing else & if it was good for u


----------



## rmra (27 مارس 2007)

sorry it give me failure dilevery again any way send message to my e mail which is rmra12 at yahoo .com so i can reply u


----------



## مناي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخوانى انا ايضا عندى مشروع تصميم معرض سيارات 

وبحاجة لهذة المخطاطات 

جزاكم الله خير .. لو ممكن تساعدونى وترسلوا لى على هذا ال***** 

King_decor*************على ال H O T M A IL
تكونوا مشكورين جدا جدا


----------



## rmra (26 سبتمبر 2007)

i'll send them to ur e mail


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (26 سبتمبر 2007)

rmra....pleaaaaaaaase send them to me too...i rly need them to start thinking about my design...i'm 2nd year Architecteur...i hope u responde
my mail
eng_dody
at
m s n dot c o m
thanx in advance


----------



## jatli33 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

slt j'ai des document sur les salla d'exposition des voiture coment envoyer je ne sait pas


----------



## rmra (27 سبتمبر 2007)

Hi i'll send them to u but plz read what i told sara before this building dosn't design for show room it's rent any way check ur e mail today 
ur welcome


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (30 سبتمبر 2007)

they r tres great....i loved them alot...but till now i couldn't recognize wt's the difference between the car exhibition or show rooms nd the car rent as u said,that those pics for..anyway...i got some cool ideas from those desgins nd now i can start...and sure that's all coz ur kindness...


----------



## rmra (1 أكتوبر 2007)

hi first i meant the building is rent not the cars
that meat the building wasn't design to be a show room
the difference betwwen them
using show room to sell ur car
but the exhbition just to display ur car mostly it used for old cars


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (1 أكتوبر 2007)

هاهاها أختي 
أنا من مصر و سنه رابعه و عنددي نفس المشروع 
شفتي الصدفة الغريبة !
أختك 
ماكيت


----------



## rmra (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلا متكيت شافة الصدف السعيدة
عالم صغير بيجمعنا بمختلف الطرق لنتعرف و نتساعد المهم نضل عتواصل
ماكيت اذا بدك المساعدة خبريني


----------



## rmra (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اسفة غلطت بكتابة الاسم بالاول ماكيت


----------



## اليمن الحديث (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ياشباب ممكن احد يرسلي مخططات معارض السيارات لاني في نفس المشكله


----------



## rmra (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اليمن الحديث اعطيني *****ك و حابعتلك اياهم ان شاء الله


----------



## rmra (10 نوفمبر 2007)

ur e mail plz


----------



## امبراطور زماني (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بار سللك خلال هذا الاسبوع


----------



## مهم (11 نوفمبر 2007)

انشالله حبعتلك صور تخص المعارض


----------



## اليمن الحديث (14 نوفمبر 2007)

معليش على التأخر في الرد 
*****ي mohessam2004***********
و اشكركم جدا على التعاون البريد على ******


----------



## mas_eg75 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وحش العمارة (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررر اخ الرمادي


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (20 يونيو 2008)

*معرض bmw*

معرض لسيارات bmw في ميونخ ويسمى بمبنى الاعصار


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (20 يونيو 2008)

تابع....................................


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (20 يونيو 2008)

تابع...........................


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (20 يونيو 2008)

تابع....................


----------



## زهرة الخليج2 (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا كتير مؤيد التايكر


----------



## زهرة الخليج2 (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا كتير بس ياريت هالصور كانو نزلو قبل مشرعي...........
يعطيك العافية


----------



## زهرة السوسن (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الصور اخ رمادى والله لو عندى مش حنقصر فى تزويدك بااااى .............


----------



## engroro2009 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعه محتاجين مشروع لمعرض سيارات


----------



## ريتشارد ماير (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا سارة انا طالب هندسة عمارة سنة خامسة ولدي كتابين مختصين بمعارض السيارات من مساقط وصور يمكنني ارسالها ولكن ليوم السبت مساء لاحضارها


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*اهلا وسهلا بيك يا سارة 
*


----------



## lazoza (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لوسمحتم ابغى ترسلولي مساقط لمعرض السيارات وياريت يكون سداسيييي ازا ماعليكم امر
بس يكون على الاوتوكاااااااااد بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
عشان مشروعي معرض سيارات
بلييييييييييييييز لا تطنشوووووووووووووووني
و دا ايميلي ازا في احد حب يساعدني
lazozaty hotmail


----------



## farfalla (12 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام أنا كمان بحاجة لمساعدة في مشروع معرض سيارات رجاء مساعدتي شكرا


----------



## yozmq (13 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعة ممكن تساعدوني فى صور مساقط ووجهات واى ما له علاقة لمعارض سيارات ومودلينج سواء بالآ وتوكاد أو ماكس حتى لو صور انا عايزهم ضروري وجزاكم اله خيرا وده ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## mohamed2009 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## راستى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.architectureweek.com/2006/0920/design_3-2.html

or search (mercedes museum) in google


----------



## hichemarchi (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام أنا كمان بحاجة لمساعدة في مشروع معرض سيارات رجاء مساعدتي شكرا[email protected]*​


----------



## hichemarchi (28 ديسمبر 2009)

انا محتاج هذا المشروع في اقرب وقت من فظلكم


----------



## eng7oda (15 أبريل 2010)

انا محتاج بحث عن كيفية تصميم معرض سيارات دورت كتيروموصلتش لحاجه لو حد عنده بحث ممكن يبعته ع [email protected]


----------



## م-البدوي (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن هل ممكن المساقط


----------



## hananfadi (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## hermione (18 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااا ياريت لو فى تصميم داخلى لمعارض السيارات واقتراحات لتغطيه فراغ صاله العرض الرئيسيه


----------



## hussientaha (11 فبراير 2011)

الاخت ساره : خالص التحايا 
ارجو شاكرا ارسال ملف تصميم معرض السيارات الى الاميل [email protected] 
مع شكرى واحترامى


----------



## so0my (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ,,
ارجوو المسااعدة و ارسال اي شيء يتعلق بهذا الموضوع علي ايميلي soma_2500 @ hot....
ضروري انا في تانية عمارة و عندي مشروع شركة بيع و عرض سيارات و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.katkota (4 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتم ياجماعه انا محتاجه المشروع ده اوي ممكن حد يبعتهولي ضروري ف اقرب وقت ممكن وده ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## الخنساء أبوصلاح (9 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا انا خنساء ممكن تساعدوني بواجهات ومساقط لمعرض سيارات للاستفادة منه ضروري غدا


----------



## ميدوالخطير (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو شاكرا ارسال ملف تصميم معرض السيارات الى الاميل [email protected]


----------



## ميدوالخطير (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو شاكرا ارسال ملف تصميم معرض السيارات الى الاميل [email protected]


----------

